# Beginner Cichlid Tank



## TJM (Dec 23, 2009)

Greetings!
I've recently aquired a 55g tank and have the following set up.
2 Yellow Labs, 1 Demasoni and 1 Rusty. All are quite small, 1-1.5" and seem to be doing well so far. I've been lurking in here doing quite a bit of research here and there but I'm now looking for suggestions on whether to add to the community or not as well as some suggestions as to what.
Any input is greatly appreciated, as is this forum.

Cheers!


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi,
Welcome to GTA Aquaria.
It looks like you are going to keep Mbuna. Good choice as well are the Yellow Labs and the Rusty. The Demasoni can be very aggressive however if you're only going to keep one you should be OK as long as you don't add any other similar looking cichlids. You probably want to add a few more Mbuna because they are aggressive and crowding them will allow the aggression to be spread among more fish. 
You don't say what kind of filtration you're using and this is very important because if you're going to crowd your fish you'll need lots of filtration. 
You also need lots of rocks and caves for the fish to hide and claim territories.
I recommend you check out Cichlid-Forum for information on the fish you can keep in your 55 gallon tank as well as tank setup etc.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/index.php
--
Take care...Paul


----------



## By-The-Lake (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi TJM, welcome to the formum and Happy New Year! Y2KGT gave you some good info. I attached a link that probably expands a little on what Y2KGT mentioned and has some suggestions re what fish to consider for different colours. I don't think you would have any issues adding a few more fish the cookie cutter layout that was mentioned allows for about 12 fish if memory serves. Do take the time to review the cookie cutter layouts and do lots of lurking and searching. Lots suggestions for people setting up 55 gallon tanks there just a search away.

Also lots of good sources for fish in the GTA, from Finatics to Price Network and Kijiji. Once you decide what fish you would like for your tank I can give you a list of a few people/stores that might be able to suppy what you need.

http://www.kwas.ca/forum/showthread.php?t=14938


----------



## TJM (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks for the info, still researching. As far as filtration, there's an XP2 and an AC70 running, which I think should be sufficient and a few drilled rocks. I plan on adding some stacked rocks as well for more hiding places. The demasoni seems to have staked out a corner and appears (so far) only slightly aggressive towards the rusty when he intrudes.
Thanks again for the info.


----------

